# Monte Cristo Trails



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Anybody know why they are closing the ATV trails?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

SUWA propably found another endanger catus or something....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

What trails are they closing up there??


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

the road in question is owned by the state school trust land office, need to talk too them about this.
the phone # is 801-538-5100


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh, Are you talking off of antflat road? That borders our property up there. I talked with Gary Bagley at SITLA several times over the summer and he didn't say anything about closing it. I know they have quite a problem with people making new roads and trespassing on to private property.

Hmmm.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

no its off of road 059 (curtis creek) the road closed is 193 it does not connect to ant flat at all. but it does run into forest land which is closed.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

What bother's me the most is it was open all year....Until the hunt's started!! Sagebrush is checking thing's out. I'm sure he'll find out what's going on!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

yay.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

They are still closed. How can the forest service close a state land trail??? :?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Just think how much the habitat would improve for all of the game animals.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

So your saying the habitat only needs improving during the hunting season?? :?


----------

